# web ladbares (portables) Programm



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Hey,

ich möchte ein Programm mit Net Beans schreiben. Ich möchte aber das dass Programm über eine Website geladen wird. Also ich meine nicht, das lokal zu startende Programm von der Webste Downloaden. Nein. Ich meine das beim Aufrufen z.B. eines Links das Programm automatisch auf dem Clienten gestartet wird. Oder es aber nur in einem bestimmten Bereich in der Website im Browser leuft. Also in so einem art iFrame. Wie nennt sich sowas und wie läst sich so etwas realisieren? Was wird benötigt? Was darf ich ihm net Beans nehmen was dann auch so Web fähig wäre? Ist dazu Paralel ein Java-Server notwendig oder läst es sich auch per trick einfach über den Webserver an den Java Clienten schicken und der kann eigenständig eine MySQL Verbindung aufbauen oder nutzt eine Schnittstelle vom Webserver, wo dann z.B. ein PHP script die MySQL local connecten übernimmt?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

JApplet


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Jul 2010)

Wobei sich


Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Nein. Ich meine das beim Aufrufen z.B. eines Links das Programm automatisch auf dem Clienten gestartet wird.



auch nach Java Webstart anhört


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> JApplet



Sorry aber ich kann kein Englisch. Vielleicht wäre es auch noch möglich meine Fragen etwas eingehender zu beantworten?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Wobei sich auch nach Java Webstart anhört



Dachte ich auch erst dran, aber dann habe ich 
> Also in so einem art iFrame.
gelesen



Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Sorry aber ich kann kein Englisch.


dann hast du schonmal ein rießiges Problem!



> Vielleicht wäre es auch noch möglich meine Fragen etwas eingehender zu beantworten?


Und was willst du mehr wissen? Die Grundlagen musst du dir selber beibringen, wenn du fragen dazu hast stelle Sie. Was du entwickeln musst ist ein JApplet (oder Applet wobei ich schon eher zu Swing, also einenm JApplet, raten würde).


----------



## homer65 (20. Jul 2010)

Solche Programme heißen Applets.
Man braucht dafür auch soetwas wie ein Webserver, z.B.: Tomcat.
Ein Applet hatt aber nur sehr eingeschränkte Möglichen bei dem was es tun kann.
Auch werden heutzutage immer weniger Applets programmiert; das ist aus der Mode gekommen.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Dachte ich auch erst dran, aber dann habe ich
> > Also in so einem art iFrame.
> gelesen
> 
> ...


Ich kann Java. Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis was hinter der Vereinigung Java mit Web steckt.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Solche Programme heißen Applets.
> Man braucht dafür auch soetwas wie ein Webserver, z.B.: Tomcat.
> Ein Applet hatt aber nur sehr eingeschränkte Möglichen bei dem was es tun kann.
> Auch werden heutzutage immer weniger Applets programmiert; das ist aus der Mode gekommen.



Also Applets funktionieren nur wenn neben dem Webserver noch ein Javaserver ist? Und dann wird eine paralel Verbindungs zwischen Client und Javaserver aufgebaut?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Solche Programme heißen Applets.
> Man braucht dafür auch soetwas wie ein Webserver, z.B.: Tomcat.
> Ein Applet hatt aber nur sehr eingeschränkte Möglichen bei dem was es tun kann.
> Auch werden heutzutage immer weniger Applets programmiert; das ist aus der Mode gekommen.



Ich habe bisher wenig mit Applets gearbeitet, aber ich bin mir sicher du verwechselt hier gerade Applets mit Servlets ;-)



Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann Java. Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weis was hinter der Vereinigung Java mit Web steckt.


Vllt hilft das hier: Java Insel - Applets


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe bisher wenig mit Applets gearbeitet, aber ich bin mir sicher du verwechselt hier gerade Applets mit Servlets ;-)
> 
> 
> Vllt hilft das hier: Java Insel - Applets



Okay werde mir das mal durchlesen. Aber voher habe ich noch eine Frage zu Applets. Ist es dann so das dann während der Laufzeit des Applets eine paralle Verbindung neben dem Webbrowser läuft? Was dann heißt, das der Javaclient unter umständen, über eine andere Verbindung oder über einen anderen Proxy als der Webbbrowser ins Internet geht? Kann es da zu Problemen kommen?


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

Applets werden von einer Quelle (i.e Webserver) komplett heruntergeladen.

Intern wird dann die VM auf dem Client System init() aufrufen und das applet läuft.

Dann ist die Transaktion beendet. Das Applet hat keine persistente Verbindung zum Webserver, von dem es kommt.

Das Applet läuft NICHT auf dem Server, sondern auf dem Rechner des CLIENTS!

Dazu ist kein spezieller Webserver notwendig.

Applets sind stark eingeschränkt, damit man damit nicht die Festplatte des Users fritiert ;D

Alles andere steht in Büchern.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Applets werden von einer Quelle (i.e Webserver) komplett heruntergeladen.
> 
> ...



Das heißt das Applet kann keine Verbindung zum Server zurück erstellen? Eine remote MySQL connecten wäre aber schon möglich?


----------



## Murray (20. Jul 2010)

Ein Applet kann eine Socket-Verbindung zu dem Server aufmachen, von dem es geladen wurde. Zu anderen Adressen geht das prinzipiell auch; dazu muss das Applet aber signiert sein, und der Anwender muss dem Applet vertrauen.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Ich habe beim lesen jetzt auch was von JavaFX erfahren. Aber eine verkleinerung oder beschleunigung ist das nicht oder? Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kann ja sogar das Applet einfach über Request mit dem Webserver komunizieren? Aber was ist JApplet?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

JApplet ist vergleichbar mit Applet. Nur das Applet auf AWT und JApplet auf Swing aufbaut (Swing baut auf AWT auf). Du kannst mit deinem (J)Applet natürlich mit Server kommunizieren, aber für die erweiterte Rechtefreigabe musst du es signieren (kannst du selbst machen, die Tools haste dazu garantiert schon aufm Rechner).
Der Benutzer bekommt dann erstmal eine Meldung mit der er bestätigen muss, dass er das Applet ausführt.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> JApplet ist vergleichbar mit Applet. Nur das Applet auf AWT und JApplet auf Swing aufbaut (Swing baut auf AWT auf). Du kannst mit deinem (J)Applet natürlich mit Server kommunizieren, aber für die erweiterte Rechtefreigabe musst du es signieren (kannst du selbst machen, die Tools haste dazu garantiert schon aufm Rechner).
> Der Benutzer bekommt dann erstmal eine Meldung mit der er bestätigen muss, dass er das Applet ausführt.



Also moment. Für welches braucht man eine Rechtefreigabe, für Applet oder JApplet? Und für was braucht man die, gennerel oder um blos IO zugriff zu bekommen? Ist JApplet gegen über Applet in der Geschwindigkeit und Perfomance ein vorteil?


----------



## homer65 (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe bisher wenig mit Applets gearbeitet, aber ich bin mir sicher du verwechselt hier gerade Applets mit Servlets ;-)
> 
> Da muß ich mich wohl etwas genauer ausdrücken, sorry.
> Ein Applet wird von einem Server geladen. Das kann z.B. ein Tomcat sein. Natürlich reicht allein dafür auch ein Apache Webserver oder ähnliches.
> ...


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe bisher wenig mit Applets gearbeitet, aber ich bin mir sicher du verwechselt hier gerade Applets mit Servlets ;-)
> ...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

Wenn man für ein Applet einen Tomcat oder Appache brauchen würde, könnte man es nicht lokal ausführen in einem Stinknormalen ordner mit einer HTML die es einbindet....verwirrt den TO nicht mit der Server Sache.



Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Also moment. Für welches braucht man eine Rechtefreigabe, für Applet oder JApplet? Und für was braucht man die, gennerel oder um blos IO zugriff zu bekommen? Ist JApplet gegen über Applet in der Geschwindigkeit und Perfomance ein vorteil?



Beides. Generell nicht, du kannst es ohne Signierung versuchen. Der Browser wird dir Mitteilen wenn du die Sandbox verlassen willst ;-)


----------



## homer65 (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man für ein Applet einen Tomcat oder Appache brauchen würde, könnte man es nicht lokal ausführen in einem Stinknormalen ordner mit einer HTML die es einbindet....verwirrt den TO nicht mit der Server Sache.


Da muß ich wiedersprechen. Der Code des Applets muß irgentwoher geladen werden und das macht man in der Regel von einem Server.


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Da muß ich wiedersprechen. Der Code des Applets muß irgentwoher geladen werden und das macht man in der Regel von einem Server.



könnte aber auch ftp oder mail or what ever sein.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> könnte aber auch ftp oder mail or what ever sein.



Wiederspräche aber dem Sinn der Sache. Dieser ist ja, es läuft local muss aber trotzdem nicht über den Benutzer installiert werden und wird über den Webbrowser bezogen. Aber der Besucher lät es nicht wie eine executable Datei herunter sondern es wird im Hintergrund automatisch geladen. So das es gar nicht mehr wie ein extra Programm wirkt.


----------



## homer65 (20. Jul 2010)

Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Wiederspräche aber dem Sinn der Sache. Dieser ist ja, es läuft local muss aber trotzdem nicht über den Benutzer installiert werden und wird über den Webbrowser bezogen. Aber der Besucher lät es nicht wie eine executable Datei herunter sondern es wird im Hintergrund automatisch geladen. So das es gar nicht mehr wie ein extra Programm wirkt.



Dumm ist nur das auf dem Client Java plus ein entsprechendes Plugin für den Browser installiert sein muß.


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Wiederspräche aber dem Sinn der Sache. Dieser ist ja, es läuft local muss aber trotzdem nicht über den Benutzer installiert werden und wird über den Webbrowser bezogen. Aber der Besucher lät es nicht wie eine executable Datei herunter sondern es wird im Hintergrund automatisch geladen. So das es gar nicht mehr wie ein extra Programm wirkt.



Die Fähigkeit ein Applet in einem Browser zu laden ist nur ein Anwendungsgebiet von vielen.

Applets sind nicht so auf Browser eingeschränkt.

Und ich muss sagen, es ist exakt das.  EIn user läd eine "executable" runter und startet dieses.

Dies wird jedoch von dem Browser abgenommen. Es wird automatisch gestartet.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Dumm ist nur das auf dem Client Java plus ein entsprechendes Plugin für den Browser installiert sein muß.



Das ist klar aber es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten das dem Besucher mit zu teilen und ihn auch über die Sichereitsvorkerhungen von JAva für Applets zu unterichten. Und da ich ja das Progamm ja eh nicht so schreiben werde das es eine Sicherheitsfreigabe braucht wird, der Besucher überzeugt sein. Ausserdem weicht man nicht auf Java aus kommt man um Javascript auch nicht dran herum, also kann sich der Besucher wenn er nicht auf tolles aus dem Web verzichten will, aussuchen ob er Javascript oder Java aktiviert.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Da muß ich wiedersprechen. Der Code des Applets muß irgentwoher geladen werden und das macht man in der Regel von einem Server.



Der ist aber erstmal komplett Belanglos. Wenn dann wäre die Frage interessanter: Wo stellst du das online? Erlaubt der Betreiber Applets? 

Zur not kann hier sogar Windoof als Server fungieren. Leute Ihr redet hier komplett um das Problem drum rum und verwirrt den TO sichtlich. Das ist auf keinen Fall hilfreich.



homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Dumm ist nur das auf dem Client Java plus ein entsprechendes Plugin für den Browser installiert sein muß.



Das ist auch ein Grund keine Cookies und JS zu verwenden....Wenn der User das nutzen will, lädt er sich die notwendigen Sachen runter, ansonsten hat er halt pech gehabt.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Für mich stellt sich jetzt nur noch eigntlich die Frage, was am kleinsten und am schnellsten ist, ob das Applet, JApplet oder JavaFX ist? Es sei denn JavaFX kann kein Request, dann würde es nicht mehr in Frage kommen. Aber mit Request ist ja gemeint das dann beim Webserver ein PHP script ausgeführt wird und der die Informationen verarbeiten kann oder? Weil wenn nämlich PHP die Inforamtionen geschickt bekommen kann ist es auch ken Problem mehr sie in der MySQL Datenbank ab zu legen oder wie auch immer.


----------



## homer65 (20. Jul 2010)

Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Für mich stellt sich jetzt nur noch eigntlich die Frage, was am kleinsten und am schnellsten ist, ob das Applet, JApplet oder JavaFX ist? Es sei denn JavaFX kann kein Request, dann würde es nicht mehr in Frage kommen. Aber mit Request ist ja gemeint das dann beim Webserver ein PHP script ausgeführt wird und der die Informationen verarbeiten kann oder? Weil wenn nämlich PHP die Inforamtionen geschickt bekommen kann ist es auch ken Problem mehr sie in der MySQL Datenbank ab zu legen oder wie auch immer.



Du willst also das Applet mit PHP Skripten kommunizieren lassen. Hmh, ungewöhnlich aber möglich.
Der Standard wäre das das Applet mit Servlets kommuniziert. Das vereinfacht die Kommunikation da dann direkt Java Object übergeben werden können.
Zu JavaFX kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Du willst also das Applet mit PHP Skripten kommunizieren lassen. Hmh, ungewöhnlich aber möglich.
> Der Standard wäre das das Applet mit Servlets kommuniziert. Das vereinfacht die Kommunikation da dann direkt Java Object übergeben werden können.
> Zu JavaFX kann ich leider nichts sagen.



Naja wie soll ich sollst Daten in die MySQL Datenbank übermitteln, wenn der Connect zur DB nur local möglich ist? Das ginge nur mit PHP. Dazu müsste aber das Java Programm vom Clienten was an den Webserver zurückschicken.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

per Connection's. Ein PHP-Script hinterlegen, welche du dann über eine URL ansprichst. Apache bietet da eine lib mit der du wohl ganz simpel daten via post übertragen kannst.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> per Connection's. Ein PHP-Script hinterlegen, welche du dann über eine URL ansprichst. Apache bietet da eine lib mit der du wohl ganz simpel daten via post übertragen kannst.



Sorry hab jetzt nicht verstanden was da denn der Auslöser wäre. Erste Prioriät ist das ich ein Java Programm über den Webserver an den Clienten schicken will, da ich aber die Daten vom Clienten in der MySQL abgelegt werden müssen, muss ja eine connection zu der DB hergestellt werden. Nur geht das ja kaum, weil ja dann das Programm beim Client eine remote(ip) Verbindung aufbauen müsste. Aber meine DB läst nur locale verbindungen zu, daher müsste das der WebServer machen bzw. ebend PHP.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

richtig, du lässt im prinzip ein php-script als Server fungieren. Dennoch solltest du dir aber überlegen, ob es wirklich den Aufwand wert ist, dafür ein (J)Applet zu entwickeln, oder ob es sich nicht doch besser mit PHP (oder AJAX) lösen lassen würde.


----------



## homer65 (20. Jul 2010)

Da könnte für dich folgender Thread von Interesse sein:
http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/31511-mysql-over-php-java-bridge.html


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> richtig, du lässt im prinzip ein php-script als Server fungieren. Dennoch solltest du dir aber überlegen, ob es wirklich den Aufwand wert ist, dafür ein (J)Applet zu entwickeln, oder ob es sich nicht doch besser mit PHP (oder AJAX) lösen lassen würde.



Ich habe mir AJAX angeschaut und schlussenldich verneint! Weil die Unterstützung dafür ist ein riesen durcheinander. Beginnt schon bei Microsofts ach so tollen Web Developer nur das .Net Framework ist und du erst noch deinen Server hacken müsstest.


----------



## Bierhumpen (20. Jul 2010)

Uff, ist das ein geiler Thread. Technologien jongliert und zusammengewürfelt wie in einem Fruchtsalat und von jeder Seite kommt nur Unsinn basierend auf Google Suchen (wobei man dem Fragesteller von allen Beteiligten hier ja wohl nur den geringsten Vorwurf machen kann) :toll:


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Bierhumpen hat gesagt.:


> Uff, ist das ein geiler Thread. Technologien jongliert und zusammengewürfelt wie in einem Fruchtsalat und von jeder Seite kommt nur Unsinn basierend auf Google Suchen (wobei man dem Fragesteller von allen Beteiligten hier ja wohl nur den geringsten Vorwurf machen kann) :toll:



Tja sorry aber die erkenntniss habe ich schon früher gemacht aus anderen Foren. Oft ist die Antwort nur richtig wenn man eine spezifische Frage stellt die sich nur auf das eine bezieht. Aber von AJAX habe ich echt die schnauze voll, weil es keine gescheite IDE dafür geben zu scheint. Das heißt das ist salat pur und schwer das projekt zu verwalten. Und da ich nun aber Java kann und den net Beans liebe dachte ich mir naja gut, dann ebend dieses webartige Java.


----------



## Bierhumpen (20. Jul 2010)

Nicht dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wozu brauch ich für ajax eine IDE, und was heißt überhaupt der Unsinn hier auf deutsch:
> Beginnt schon bei Microsofts ach so tollen Web Developer nur das .Net Framework ist und du erst noch deinen Server hacken müsstest.

Evtl. noch ein paar Minuten länger Googlen :toll:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

@Bierhumpen: Naja, bei manchen Posts hier ist es schwer iwie eine hilfestellung zu sehen, aber wie genau helfen deine Posts hier weiter?!

@Fragende: Dann würde ich mir überlegen, komplett auf Java umzusteigen. An dieser stelle Empfehle ich immer wieder gerne das GWT.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> @Bierhumpen: Naja, bei manchen Posts hier ist es schwer iwie eine hilfestellung zu sehen, aber wie genau hilft dein Post hier weiter?!
> 
> @Fragende: Dann würde ich mir überlegen, komplett auf Java umzusteigen. An dieser stelle Empfehle ich immer wieder gerne das GWT.



Aber warum denn? Soweit ich weis, hat jeder der Javascript aktiviert hat auch das Java drauf. Und mein gott das Prog wird eh klein sein, also wird sich der Nutzer auch nicht generft fühlen. Aber es ist eindeutig angenehmer als AJAX und besser verwaltbar. Eigentlich hätte ich auch dann so langsaml schon angefangen zu planen. Wollte nur noch wissen ob eb bei JApplet so ist das das zu ladene Programm kleiner wäre als Applet?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

Javascript != Java
Java  != vorrausetzung für JavaScript!!!

Naja, ob es angenehmer als AJAX ist....kommt immer auf die umsetzung drauf an. Das schöne am GWT ist, es compiliert dir Java-Code in HTML+JS seiten und dazu kannst du einfach Servlets nutzen. Somit hast du auch eine direkte Datenbankanbindung und kannst komplett auf PHP verzichten. Ich kenne auch dein Projekt nicht. Wenn du deswegen ewig viel Arbeit einstampfen musst, ist das natürlich nicht empfehlenswert^^. Sehe es dann eher als einen Tipp für die Zukunft und ein Blick lohnt sich ;-)

(wobei cih gerade sehe: Tutorial ist in Englisch xD, um die Sprache wirste dich nicht drücken können ;-) )

*Anmerkung:* Apache HttpComponents dass müsste die lib sein, mit der du daten via Post an dein PHP-Formular übertragen kannst.


----------



## Gastredner (20. Jul 2010)

Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weis, hat jeder der Javascript aktiviert hat auch das Java drauf.


Java hat mit JavaScript nicht mehr gemein als die ersten vier Buchstaben des Namens und ein bissel Syntax. JavaScript setzt daher auch kein Java voraus.
Was willst du überhaupt genau machen, bzw. was soll dies für eine Anwendung werden?


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Javascript != Java
> Java  != vorrausetzung für JavaScript!!!
> 
> Naja, ob es angenehmer als AJAX ist....kommt immer auf die umsetzung drauf an. Das schöne am GWT ist, es compiliert dir Java-Code in HTML+JS seiten und dazu kannst du einfach Servlets nutzen. Somit hast du auch eine direkte Datenbankanbindung und kannst komplett auf PHP verzichten. Ich kenne auch dein Projekt nicht. Wenn du deswegen ewig viel Arbeit einstampfen musst, ist das natürlich nicht empfehlenswert^^. Sehe es dann eher als einen Tipp für die Zukunft und ein Blick lohnt sich ;-)
> ...



sag mal spinnst du? Javascript = Java? Warum erzählst du so einen quatsch?!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

ähm, das lasse ich mal unkommentiert, vllt kommst du selber drauf ;-)

TIPP: wer Java kann, kann meine vergleiche auch lesen :rtfm:


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Gastredner hat gesagt.:


> Java hat mit JavaScript nicht mehr gemein als die ersten vier Buchstaben des Namens und ein bissel Syntax. JavaScript setzt daher auch kein Java voraus.
> Was willst du überhaupt genau machen, bzw. was soll dies für eine Anwendung werden?



Eine art comunicator oder Profilverwaltung. Habe gemerkt, das sich das mit MySQL sehr gut machen läst nur leider ist das visuelle also die Benutzerfläche mit AJAX echt mist. Zumindest für den Entwickler, das sieht dann nacher alles gräslich aus und man verliert den überblick in rekordzeit.


----------



## Bierhumpen (20. Jul 2010)

Also nach deinen letzten posts zu urteilen hast du offenbar gar keine Ahnung von Programmierung und Ähnlichem, warum bezahlst du dann nicht einfach jemanden damit er dir das macht? Im Forum hier gibts ein extra Jobbörse Unterforum für sowas.


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

Ich würde dafür definitiv kein Applet nehmen.

Wenn das iwelche tollen effekte á la web 2.0 haben soll, dann würde ich JQuery nehmen.

Das Argument "Ajax" macht das unübersichtlich, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man versteht, was man da macht, dann kann man das super aufbauen :bahnhof:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

Fragende hat gesagt.:


> ...Benutzerfläche mit AJAX echt mist. Zumindest für den Entwickler, das sieht dann nacher alles gräslich aus und man verliert den überblick in rekordzeit.



Sagt doch schon alles oder?

Fangen wir mal anderster an, wie sind deine Programmierkenntnisse? Wieviel hast du schon in Java Programmiert? Sagt dir SWING oder AWT überhaupt etwas? Wieviel Erfahrung mit GUI-Programmierung hast du (in Java)?

beantwortest du mir letzte Frage mit was ist GUI oder Nein, dann kannst du dein vorhaben schon mal vergessen. Dann setz dich hin und lerne Grundlagen


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Was ist das für ein Kindergarten hier?! Ich kann Java und was ich damit realisieren will kann euch scheiss egal sein. Ich wollte doch lediglich ein paar grundsätze wissen. Wenn das blödsinn ist was ich vorhabe, dann erkläre mir bitte mal warum gibt es dann (J)Applets überhaupt? Solche... werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht beauftragen. Noch schön macken einbauen damit man die Warter bezahlen muss. So ein scheiss kapitalistisches Deutschland. Das ist pervers!


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2010)

Der Thread gefällt mir.
Vor allem die aussage, dass Javascript = Java wäre :applaus:


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Der Thread gefällt mir.
> Vor allem die aussage, dass Javascript = Java wäre :applaus:



Wem sagst du dass? Die haben doch einen an der Waffel!


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2010)

Lies nochmal was du da zitiert hattest genau durch und dann deine Reaktion darauf, dann verstehst du die ironie in meiner Aussage.
Edit: Kleiner Tipp: != -> ungleich


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Lies nochmal was du da zitiert hattest genau durch und dann deine Reaktion darauf, dann verstehst du die ironie in meiner Aussage.
> Edit: Kleiner Tipp: != -> ungleich



du deutest aber an das du es sehr in frage stellst, weil du dir bewusst bist als ob das stimmen würde. Das ist ersichtlich.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

Naja, du glaubst bei der Aussage 1 != 2 würde ich meinen 1 ist gleich 2

Ja wieso (J)Applets nehmen, wenn es wesentlich effizientere Lösungen gibt. Hast vollkommen recht.

Deine Fragen und Aussagen weise darauf hin, dass du dir entweder null Gedanken machst, dir alles von uns vorkauen lassen willst oder du absolut keine Ahnung hast! 

Du stellst Fragen, wir beantworten, wenn dir die Antworten nicht gefallen, dein Pech aber hör auf hier über die Community herzuziehen! 

Und warum heulst du rum, dass die Leute hier für Ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden muss? So wie ich das sehe bezahlt dich auch gerade jmd dass du für Ihn etwas entwickelst. Also bist du da wohl keinen Deut besser als wir.

@Sonnecc: Danke, ich habe mitlerweile Aufgegeben, dass Fragende es jemals verstehen wird :lol:


----------



## Marcinek (20. Jul 2010)

Glaube nicht, dass jetzt noch einer Lust hat dem TO ieine Frage zu beantworten :noe:

Und mal ganz ehrlich, so wie sich der TO hier gibt => Kein wunder, dass es in anderen Foren nicht geklappt hat ueh:


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2010)

Was Tomate da gesagt hatte ist, dass Javascript nicht java vorraussetzt und nicht gleich java ist.

Diese aussage hattest du dermaßen misenterpretiert, dass der gesamte Thread einen urkomischen Touch bekommt.


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Lies nochmal was du da zitiert hattest genau durch und dann deine Reaktion darauf, dann verstehst du die ironie in meiner Aussage.
> Edit: Kleiner Tipp: != -> ungleich



auserdem tut man ist gleich in Codebox einfügen und == macht man wenn man etwas vergleichen wil.


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2010)

Es hat in diesem Thema niemand == benutzt, zumindest habe ich das nicht gesehen...


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Es hat in diesem Thema niemand == benutzt, zumindest habe ich das nicht gesehen...



Tolle erkenntnis aber wenn man etwas sagen, will und meint man müsste das aus spass per Script machen, als wäre der leser Compiler und Computer, dann tut man das Script auch in eine Codebox so wie man es sonst auch macht. Ausserdem was hat das überhaupt mit diesem Thema zu tun? Javascript hat hier nichts zu suchen. Das braucht man auch nicht ausgiebig auszukommentieren!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

Jz gehts ab in dem Thread. Ich habe noch nie jmd gesehen, der sich so dermaßen angegriffen fühlt, wenn man ihm/ihr klar macht, dass einfach Kenntnisse fehlen zur Umsetzung. und dann auch noch so wenig kooperativ. Naja, jz ist wenigstens was los im Thread. 

@TO: deine Frage wird hier sicherlich nicht mehr beantwortet, sobald ein Moderator das hier sieht ist ende gelände, schicht im Schacht. So wie du dich gibst...hast du keine chance das jemals umgesetzt zu bekommen.


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2010)

Ich glaube der TO versteht mich nicht^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Jul 2010)

der versteht niemanden xD



Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Tolle erkenntnis aber wenn man etwas sagen, will und meint man müsste das aus spass per Script machen, als wäre der leser Compiler und Computer, dann tut man das Script auch in eine Codebox so wie man es sonst auch macht. Ausserdem was hat das überhaupt mit diesem Thema zu tun? Javascript hat hier nichts zu suchen. Das braucht man auch nicht ausgiebig auszukommentieren!


Ähm das hier ist ein Entwicklerforum. Kein Member hier hat normalerweise ein Problem das sofort zu erkennen. ;-)


----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Jz gehts ab in dem Thread. Ich habe noch nie jmd gesehen, der sich so dermaßen angegriffen fühlt, wenn man ihm/ihr klar macht, dass einfach Kenntnisse fehlen zur Umsetzung. und dann auch noch so wenig kooperativ. Naja, jz ist wenigstens was los im Thread.
> 
> @TO: deine Frage wird hier sicherlich nicht mehr beantwortet, sobald ein Moderator das hier sieht ist ende gelände, schicht im Schacht. So wie du dich gibst...hast du keine chance das jemals umgesetzt zu bekommen.



ahja du wirst es ja wissen. Du weißt ja nicht mal was eine Bigdecimal ist.Aber ich weis schon was hier abgeht, kapitalistenschweine die leiber wollen das man sie für die könner hält und glaubt man wäre von ihnen abhängig und man müsste sie daher bezahlen. Na kein wunder das es den Pach runter geht, herr Experte!


----------



## Bierhumpen (20. Jul 2010)




----------



## Fragende (20. Jul 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> der versteht niemanden xD
> 
> 
> Ähm das hier ist ein Entwicklerforum. Kein Member hier hat normalerweise ein Problem das sofort zu erkennen. ;-)



haha ein einfaches so rums tehen von '=' bedeutet das es ein Script ist? Falsch! Es gibt kein Script auf der welt was so anfängt und endet!


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2010)

> Pach



made my day


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2010)

Oh Mann.. wusste schon warum ich diesen Thread intuitiv ignoriert hatte..

*geschlossen*


----------



## thE_29 (20. Jul 2010)

Wenn der TO trotzdem noch seine Frage beantwort haben will, dann soll er morgen nochmals kommen und bißchen freundlicher Fragen, dann wirds auch was mit Antworten..


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2010)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der TO trotzdem noch seine Frage beantwort haben will, dann soll er morgen nochmals kommen und bißchen freundlicher Fragen, dann wirds auch was mit Antworten..


Nein, definitiv nicht, nie wieder, siehe im Mod Forum.


----------

